# Cruze engine and Saturn Astra engine



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

the engine in my '08 astra xr is 1.8L and looks similar to the Cruze 1.8L.
are they the same?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

72buickgs said:


> the engine in my '08 astra xr is 1.8L and looks similar to the Cruze 1.8L.
> are they the same?


Yep, according to wikipedia that is.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yep, they're _both_ GM Family-Zero *EcoTech* engines, just with different _caliber barrels._


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...yep, they're _both_ GM Family-Zero *EcoTech* engines, just with different _caliber barrels._


do u ever wish u had that aar cuda back?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

72buickgs said:


> do u ever wish u had that *AAR Cuda* back?


...Yes & No. "Yes," when I need to "pass" a granny-snail-mobile in a hurry and "No," whenever I'm at a gas station filling up.

...driving that kind of car (3 x 2BBL) during the OPEC embargo was expensive-_hades_, with 12 MPG typical and 16.1 MPG a "one-time" best ever (which, eventually resulted in burnt values!).


----------

